# Rhinestone Decoration Software - Mac OS



## gail12 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi,

I am a graphic artist who is opening up a new decorative apparel business. In my work, I currently use a Mac & Illustrator. Is there any rhinestone software that works w/ a Mac, even if it has to be done using Parallel interface? 

Thanks

Gail


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

ACS and KNK Studio will both work on a Mac if you install Parallels (or any of the other common Windows emulators). Of course, you also need a version of Windows installed. I'm fairly sure that Funtime and Win PC Sign will also work.

Silhouette is coming out with a new program for their cutter that will have both Windows and Mac versions. It is also going to have rhinestone designing capability. A trial version to download is supposed to be available in another week or two. However, I don't know if the rhinestone designing will be as advanced as what we can do in the other programs I've mentioned.


----------

